# [gelöst] Konsolen irgenwann weg

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

nach einiger Zeit verschwinden die Konsolen:

<STRG> <ALT> <F1> bleibt dann schwarz bzw. oben rechts ist ein Corsor zusehen der nicht blinkt.

Ich denke es liegt auch am Sleep Modus den ich benutze, aber ich konnte diesen Fehler nicht mit reproduzieren.

Irgendwie eine Idee woran es liegt?

Gruss JörgLast edited by JoHo42 on Sat Nov 19, 2016 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lovelytux

Hey,

was sagen Xorg.0.log oder messages?

lovelytux

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich habe das Problem das bei mir die Konsolen (getty) gar nicht erst zur Verfügung stehen, obwohl Systemd die Anzeigt. Wenn die bei dir bei dem Boot-Vorgang noch funktionieren und sich dann mit der Zeit erst verabschieden, klingt das wirklich nach einem Hibernate/Suspend Problem.

Bei mir gehen diese virtuellen consolen gar nicht. Ich hab auch nur einen schwarzen Schirm. Systemd zeigt an das sie normal  gestartet wurden. Bei mir liegt es glaub ich an dem KernelModsetting. In dem Intel-Wiki, schau mal unter "Black Screen". Bei mir  ist das wohl so das systemd nach einer neuen, frischen installation diese virtuellen Konsolen gar nicht direkt bereit stellt.

Verwendest du Open-RC oder Systemd?

Falls du Systemd verwendest und die bei dir auch nicht erst gestartet/eingerichtet wurden, schau mal im Arch Wiki unter Getty.

Edit: Jetzt hatte ich auf Arch-Linux verlinkt, im Gentoo-Systetmd Wiki stand halt auch etwas und das hatte ich übersprungen bei dem Einrichten:

```
# systemctl enable getty@tty{2,3,4,5,6}.service
```

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich verwende openrc. Ich habe immer noch das Problem die Konsolen sind irgendwann weg.

Vielleicht hängt das mit Nvidia und bumbelebee zusammen. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldungen im dmesg:

ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.RP05.PXSX._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20150930/nsarguments-95)

[  360.094117] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[  360.094126] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 5567 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_uncore.c:619 hsw_unclaimed_reg_debug+0x69/0x90()

[  360.094128] Unclaimed register detected after reading register 0x22374

[  360.094130] Modules linked in: drbg ctr ccm bbswitch(O) iwlmvm btusb mac80211 snd_hda_codec_generic btbcm snd_hda_codec_hdmi uvcvideo snd_hda_intel btintel videobuf2_vmalloc videobuf2_memops videobuf2_v4l2 videobuf2_core snd_hda_codec bluetooth rtsx_pci_sdmmc acer_wmi v4l2_common snd_hda_core mmc_core sparse_keymap videodev rtsx_pci iwlwifi snd_pcm snd_timer cfg80211 x86_pkg_temp_thermal snd rfkill i2c_i801 psmouse lpc_ich mfd_core soundcore serio_raw xts gf128mul cbc sha256_generic iscsi_tcp libiscsi_tcp libiscsi scsi_transport_iscsi virtio_net virtio_ring virtio r8169 mii bnx2 fuse ext2 linear raid10 raid1 raid0 dm_raid raid456 libcrc32c async_raid6_recov async_memcpy async_pq async_xor xor async_tx raid6_pq dm_snapshot dm_bufio dm_crypt dm_mirror dm_region_hash dm_log dm_mod firewire_core crc_itu_t

[  360.094183]  xhci_pci xhci_hcd usb_storage megaraid_sas megaraid_mbox megaraid_mm sx8 cciss mptsas scsi_transport_sas mptfc scsi_transport_fc mptspi scsi_transport_spi mptscsih mptbase initio sr_mod cdrom sg sd_mod pdc_adma sata_inic162x ata_piix ahci libahci sata_qstor sata_vsc sata_uli sata_sx4 sata_nv sata_via sata_svw sata_promise pata_via pata_amd pata_serverworks pata_oldpiix pata_hpt3x2n pata_hpt3x3 pata_hpt37x pata_hpt366 pata_cmd64x pata_sil680 pata_mpiix [last unloaded: nvidia]

[  360.094214] CPU: 0 PID: 5567 Comm: Timer Tainted: P           O    4.4.30-gentoo #6

[  360.094216] Hardware name: Acer Aspire E5-571G/EA50_HB   , BIOS V1.26 12/18/2014

[  360.094218]  0000000000000000 ffff88015ec03d18 ffffffff8123d3a8 ffff88015ec03d60

[  360.094222]  ffffffff817bd8b0 ffff88015ec03d50 ffffffff81048fbc ffff88009b1c0000

[  360.094225]  0000000000022374 ffff88009b1c0080 0000000000000046 0000000000000000

[  360.094228] Call Trace:

[  360.094230]  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8123d3a8>] dump_stack+0x4d/0x65

[  360.094237]  [<ffffffff81048fbc>] warn_slowpath_common+0x7c/0xb0

[  360.094240]  [<ffffffff81049037>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x47/0x50

[  360.094245]  [<ffffffff814a05de>] ? input_handle_event+0xbe/0x500

[  360.094248]  [<ffffffff813a76b9>] hsw_unclaimed_reg_debug+0x69/0x90

[  360.094251]  [<ffffffff813a909c>] gen6_read32+0xbc/0x120

[  360.094254]  [<ffffffff8106fec4>] ? update_cfs_shares+0xb4/0xf0

[  360.094258]  [<ffffffff8139dcd9>] intel_lrc_irq_handler+0xd9/0x240

[  360.094261]  [<ffffffff81362c2f>] gen8_gt_irq_handler+0x21f/0x250

[  360.094264]  [<ffffffff81362cda>] gen8_irq_handler+0x7a/0x6d0

[  360.094267]  [<ffffffff81245b89>] ? timerqueue_add+0x59/0xb0

[  360.094270]  [<ffffffff8108bfc4>] handle_irq_event_percpu+0x64/0x100

[  360.094272]  [<ffffffff8108c087>] handle_irq_event+0x27/0x50

[  360.094275]  [<ffffffff8108edbc>] handle_edge_irq+0x9c/0x140

[  360.094278]  [<ffffffff81005958>] handle_irq+0x18/0x30

[  360.094281]  [<ffffffff81005336>] do_IRQ+0x46/0xd0

[  360.094284]  [<ffffffff81616c3f>] common_interrupt+0x7f/0x7f

[  360.094285]  <EOI> 

[  360.094287] ---[ end trace 696761fae2365d30 ]---

vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

Nach dem Start funktioniert alles, aber nach einiger Zeit gehen die Konsolen nicht mehr und irgendwann stürzt der PC beim schauen von youtube Videos ab.

Ich verzweifel, ich habe da schon einiges versucht nichts hat geholfen. Auch in den Log Dateien von xorg ist nichts zu finden.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

was ist denn hier rausgekommen? Irgendwie scheinst Du diverse Probleme zu haben, aber Logs sieht man eher nicht von Dir. Da wird es mit Hilfe schwer. Hast Du vielleicht thermische Probleme mit dem Gerät?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich glabue ich habe es gefunden.

Ich musste im Kernel unter Grafik das hier aktivieren:

Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it 

Alles was EDID ist, habe ich ausgeschaltet. Allerdings das war es wohl nicht.

Das hier musste weg:

Enable preliminary support for prerelease Intel hardware by default 

Jetzt läuft der schon länger ohne sich aufzuhängen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

